# Merlin



## TheOnlyCanvas (Feb 28, 2013)

Merlin passed away this morning rather suddenly. He had been very lethargic the past few days - not very responsive, sitting on the bottom of the tank or completely still on his IAL at the top, and jamming himself under his plants until he got stuck. I kind of got that gut feeling when I noticed him doing this that he probably wasn't going to make it through, but I put him in a QT cup and floated him in the tank for warmth and to make it easier for him to get air. He was okay when I got up this morning but after I went to get a cup of coffee and came back I found him resting on his side on the bottom of the cup, completely still.

He was the most mellow of my four bettas, and very loving. He got me through my lowest point of depression and anxiety and helped me get into the hobby. He will be very sorely missed. He was a beautiful fish. I remember seeing him at the store and falling in love but leaving because I didn't want a second fish. I came back a few hours later to get him.

I buried him in a pot with some white cyclamens to remember him by.


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Aww, SIP Merlin.  At least you have a lot of great memories with him. 
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. At least you have beautiful memories and a beautiful plant to remember him by. I know how hard it is to lose a fishy friend.


----------



## JayM (Aug 4, 2013)

SIP Merlin. :-( I love the pot idea, very special.


----------



## JustinieBeanie (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss, may he swim in peace. I think your burial idea was very unique and beautiful too.


----------



## The Wickedest Witch (Sep 29, 2011)

Aww, he was a really beautiful fishy! I'm sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## sassyfriend (Jun 27, 2013)

I am so sorry


----------

